# gauge pod



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

just wondering what kind and style (pics would be awsome) gauge pods are you guys supporting?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: gauge pod (HID DUbber)*

I have Bernt and most people agree that it's one of the best ones avaliable for New Beetle.
You can get it here: http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...8.25A


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: gauge pod (HID DUbber)*

I had the Bernt pod in my NBC and I have the Autometer pod in my NB. I definitely liked the look of the Bernt better, but not $85 more. I picked up the Autometer one from eBay for about $35 including shipping.


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: gauge pod (Pelican18TQA4)*

yea that is a little steep
do you have a pic of the auto meter pod?
ive seen it before but not actually in the car


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: gauge pod (HID DUbber)*

Not the best pics, but you get the idea.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: gauge pod (r0nd3L)*

I have the Bernt gauge pod as well and couldnt agree more....definatly has great lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: gauge pod (VW PAUL)*

i really like the bernt gauge pod just because it looks like something vw would do from the factory thats what i like
something thats different BUT looks like it COULD be oem
the only thing with the bernt gauge pod is how easy is it to read the gauges when your driving?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

I can read mine fine and I doubt few inches would make a big difference. I have Stewart Warner gauges from http://www.42draftdesigns.com btw.


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

are they the color matched ones
there the ones im planning on getting
the stewart warner colormatched
my buddy have one for boost and it looks great


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*

Bernt pod with VDO Vision gauges, matches OEM really well.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HID DUbber* »_are they the color matched ones
there the ones im planning on getting
the stewart warner colormatched
my buddy have one for boost and it looks great

Mine are not color matched because I have Turbo S which has white backlighting and nobody makes matching white LEDs. However, 42DD should soon develop color match for Audis which have same white as Turbo S, so I'm definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Mine are not color matched because I have Turbo S which has white backlighting and nobody makes matching white LEDs. However, 42DD should soon develop color match for Audis which have same white as Turbo S, so I'm definitely looking forward to that.

HUH?! I converted my vert to 'Turbo S' backlighting and my VDO gauges, which I have as white (boost), red (water temp) and white (oil pressure), match almost perfectly!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

What white LEDs do you have?


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

*BILLSBUG* where did you get the rings on the gauge pod?
those are hot man


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

They're just the bulbs that came with the VDO gauges man. The red one is just a little rubber condom that slips over the white bulb. Here's a really old crappy picture. U can see the white backlit main gauge cluster, the white back lit HU, all the other little red back lights and then the white/red/white backlit gauges:










_Modified by Billsbug at 2:41 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*

GPA aluminum billet from http://www.landspeedusa.com
They're actually for the defroster, so I used a dremel to scrape off the lip on the bottom and then used black caulking to attach them.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Here is my gauge pod...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*

*Custom "one-off" baby!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








"Hollywood"


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Sick as always Hollywood! Me wants Audi TT shifter lol.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Thanks bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tryin' to work my way up to the "Heavy Hitters" post















By the way, the shifter's a B&M "Short Shift" unit, with a TT shift ring and boot, finished off on a custom "Ruf" shift console by Lam Designs








"Hollywood"


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

wtf you talking about man! You supposed to be in that thread xbillion!
I wonder if Lam could make me that console sometime







I have the extra top center console piece that he used as well.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_I wonder if Lam could make me that console sometime







I have the extra top center console piece that he used as well.

Yeah I want one too. Maybe we can get a 'Group Buy' discount!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Lol, I don't want any discounts since I bet it's pretty time consuming to make it and it's a one-off. But most likely Lam is too busy to take on something like this.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Lol, I don't want any discounts since I bet it's pretty time consuming to make it and it's a one-off. But most likely Lam is too busy to take on something like this.

You ain't kiddin'. Poor guy's so busy, I can't even get him to out for a cruise anymore















"Hollywood"


----------

